# [SOLVED]gb,big5互换

## tecehux

在linux下该用什么软件呢？

比如我想把big5的html文件转成gb的Last edited by tecehux on Mon Jan 10, 2005 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qing

iconv

----------

## akar

For converting 1 or 2 pages, i recommand   同文堂(Tong Wen Tang) 

 :Cool: 

----------

## tecehux

 *akar wrote:*   

> For converting 1 or 2 pages, i recommand   同文堂(Tong Wen Tang) 
> 
> 

 

还不支持firefox 1.0呢  :Confused: 

----------

## akar

如何安裝只支援 老版本Firefox/Mozilla的擴充套件

－－示範， 同文堂(Tong Wen Tang) ， 只支援0.8, 0.9，安裝到 Firefox1.0 

1. <ctrl>+T，開一個新的頁面

2. 在網絡地址上輸入 about:config

3. 在 filters／過濾器：輸入 extensions.version

4. 把 app.extensions.version 由 1.0 改成 0.9

5. 到同文堂(Tong Wen Tang)，正常安裝

6. 重啟己可使用。(測試：PC: <shift>+<ctrl>+T, Mac: <shift>+<command>+T)

7. 重複 1 至 4， 把 app.extensions.version 回 1.0

小小的hack噢!    :Exclamation:   自己承擔風險！  :Exclamation: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## tecehux

 *akar wrote:*   

> 如何安裝只支援 老版本Firefox/Mozilla的擴充套件
> 
> －－示範， 同文堂(Tong Wen Tang) ， 只支援0.8, 0.9，安裝到 Firefox1.0 
> 
> 1. <ctrl>+T，開一個新的頁面
> ...

 

搞定，这下看起来方便多了！

----------

